# Shipping Price WITHOUT Prime???



## MrKnucklehead (Mar 13, 2013)

I cannceled my Amazon Prime monthly, if you could pay for the free 2-day shipping without their steaming video I would keep it in a heartbeat...

Q: without Prime how much do you have to spend on a shipment to get free shipping...I know it used to be $3.95 the  last time I didn't have Prime a few years ago but I imagine its way more now a days...

the reason I ask is I live half between two Best Buy's in Buffalo/Niagara Falls area and it seems like price I pay for electronic devices is pretty much the same as Amazon...


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=527692

As I understand this, it is $25 of books, or $49 of other eligible items.


----------

